# Methods of wrapping o-head garage door frame...



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I was just wondering how most of you guys wrap a garage door frame on a typical install with vinyl siding.

Do you rip a 2x6 in half for the frame that the siding butts into? Or use 1x stock, or a standard 2x4?

I am most interested in how you bend your metal. Seems there would be many ways, just curious what the pros find works best????


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

We typically use vinyl lineal with either azek or aluminum on the jambs.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Although I rarely do vinyl siding,(steel 99.9%) most of the door opening have brick mold which get either aluminum or steel wrap. Alot of the newer homes have just a 2x jamb extending out about 1 1/4 " which then gets capped jamb and all. I am tending to not really be in favor of this design mainly because it is hard to conttol the warping of the metal especially when there are vinyl door seals which transfer a lot of heat to the metal. Even though it is money out of my pocket I think I would rather see Azek or such on the jambs. Less problems in the long run I do believe.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

If you have 8" block we use 2x10 coming out 1.5" in the front and flush with the block in the back... then nail 2x4/6 on the flat for the garage track.

Here is a typical cross section.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

In this case my walls are built directly on the slab. I will more than likely end up nailing a 2x around the frame. The question then is how to wrap it effectively. I have seen the aluminum wrapped all the way around but in this case is would be tough. Would you use two pieces and splice them behind the vinyl seal piece that goes around the interior of the opening. Don't do this very often and appreciate the advice....


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

...


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Sometimes you just gotta go bend it. I think this will work.... This used a full 24". I think the extra bend will give me what i'm looking for to keep water away. Probably a lot less bubbling doing it this way vs splicing it.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

The reason I don't like doing stuff like that is because that area is so damage prone. Aluminum doesn't hold up so good to damage as even the sligtest hits can mark and deform it. That's why I prefer lineals for the front. they have a little more give to them.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

if wrapping [which i usually don't do]i'll run u/t up against the weather strip,makes it easier to recap later on if need be

now-a-days i use pvc,miratec or just paint the wood trim if it's still in good condition


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Those look nice, Tom. Way better than aluminum or lineals.


----------

